
A JavaScript IDE for the iPhone - blackmac
http://webdesktoplife.com/post/1358032790/a-javascript-ide-for-the-iphone
======
asolove
This is something I've wanted to do, so let me share the random ideas I had:

\- Horizontal space is at a premium, so don't show line numbers. When
scrolling, show the line numbers hovering over the lines (so I can find my
spot in a long file if I need to), but I don't need to see them while actually
editing a line.

\- The big win on the iPhone is not so much writing as reading. Make it easy
to download a GitHub repo of source I might want to read on my commute. And
make it easy for a project to link to that. Then I can get familiar with the
coding style and abilities of, say, backbone.js or some other new javascript
thing, while standing on the Metro.

~~~
cryptoz
Does the iPhone provide a way to download files like that? I'm running an
older model (3G) so maybe that limitation is gone, but it's something that I
find very lacking. Wow, though, being able to comfortably read js libraries -
and write small tests, even - on a phone would be fantastic.

~~~
semanticist
iPhone Safari supports local storage and local SQLite databases. You could
force some sort of offline access into it.

There's no access to the filesystem in iOS Safari, no uploading or downloading
files.

------
mrspeaker
I wrote a similar one for CoffeeScript:
<http://www.mrspeaker.net/2010/04/29/instant-coffeescript/> but it uses the
HTML5 cache manifest stuff to let it work offline (kind of) like a native app.
I wrote to the creator of the JS IDE saying "please do the same!" but
actually, I really want it so I'm also doing it myself (and will post him the
changes when I'm done).

~~~
blackmac
I am definitely going to do that, plus I will add a way to save scripts to the
local SQLite DB.

------
shawndumas
I've been using (and loving) JsAnywhere [1] (iTunes link[2])

\-----

[1]: <http://jsany.org/>

[2]: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/javascript-
anywhere/id3634522...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/javascript-
anywhere/id363452277?mt=8)

~~~
binarymax
I use and love jsanywhere but it is desperately in need of key shortcuts!
switching key layouts every time I need ;(){}[]+-= is a killer.

------
jot
Another alternative worth checking out is JSConsole:

Browser: <http://jsconsole.com/> iOS: <http://jsconsole.com/app/> Source Code:
<http://github.com/remy/jsconsole>

------
nene
It's sad that this app doesn't work with a normal desktop browser - IMHO one
shouldn't rely completely on touch events.

It almost works with Android, except for the special-characters-menu, the
tooltip of which gets hidden under textarea.

------
donohoe
I'd like to use this as an opportunity to implore someone to write a
JS/CSS/HTML editor for iPad, with option to sftp it remotely and simple
syncing... a scaled down version of TextMate with simpler features.

I would happily pay for this app.

~~~
lukifer
I have a great idea for how to do one, but not nearly enough time to make it
happen. :(

------
kleiba
Great little tool, but of your list of possible features to add, I think
syntax highlighting should move to the top. It improves readability and thus
usability greatly.

------
charlief
Now we can all code epic viruses on our phones just like in the pilot of the
latest Doctor Who series.

------
wmblaettler
I tried it on my iPod Touch, OS version 3.1.2 and could not get the keyboard
to come up or see any code from the samples appear in the textarea. Seems
pretty cool in the iPhone Simulator though.

------
stefanvarga
We did it as native app, for now Android.. iPhone to come. We have some cool
features. Javascript will be supported in next official release, but for
hacker news a preview version with JS -
[http://www.touchqode.com/downloads/experimental/MobileCodeEd...](http://www.touchqode.com/downloads/experimental/MobileCodeEditor.apk)

\---- [<http://www.touchqode.com/>]

------
camtarn
That's awesome - best part about it being a webapp is that it works
beautifully on my Android phone too :)

------
blackmac
The first update with some of the most requested features is here. Have fun!

[http://webdesktoplife.com/post/1360939954/first-update-
for-j...](http://webdesktoplife.com/post/1360939954/first-update-for-jscoder)

------
PanMan
Looks nice, but way to small on the iPad. I would guess with a few small CSS
changes (relative instead of absolute positions) it would work well on both
devices.

------
8ren
It's a little bit amazing having a touchscreen keyboard, in that if it's
missing a certain key, you can just add it.

------
ryanwaggoner
Awesome, but what's with the domain name? Might want to pick something easier
to remember / type.

------
sp4rki
This is almost as cool as the dreams I keep having of a Vim port for the iPad.

------
Raphael
OK, hard mode: use standards so that it works on more than one platform.

------
Detect
Can we make saving easier? Maybe Share/Email This?

~~~
blackmac
The new version has email sharing. Thank you!

